# First Attempt At Decent Pics



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

I had a bit of spare time today so I thought i'd have a go at some pics. After messing around for 30 min or so these are the best I got....

Any tips or words of advice would be welcomed!

I did them on a white background as I just wanted to focus on the watch before thinking about background and placement etc


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

You've done good Chris! Give yourself a pat on the back!


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Mike! I'm not that happy with the reflection of my hand in the first photo but other than that i'm quite pleased. Just need a sunny day tomorrow and i'll have another stab at it B)


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

A quick attempt from this morning, bit too dark but I quite like it


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Love the back of that - it's gorgeous!

The last pic looks really moody. I think it's great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Well done Chris. Your getting there. Think about diffusing those reflections a bit more and you will be spot on.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Those are good shots & I'll only offer 2 tips.

I'm terrible for getting reflections of myself, but with a remote shutter release you can avoid them.

With those angled shots, play about with DoF by altering the aperture to get either all, or just part of the watch in focus as you like.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Pics look crystal clear mate and the watch is mint, not even a finger print on it 

Slightly off topic but what watch is it? love the skeleton watches.


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

Bathtone/Andy - thanks for the tips i'll try to take that onboard and get some great shots

Technium - i've added the details to my sig, it was stocked in Ernest Jones although I suspect they've sold out by now


----------



## apeks (Dec 31, 2009)

Chris H said:


> Bathtone/Andy - thanks for the tips i'll try to take that onboard and get some great shots
> 
> Technium - i've added the details to my sig, it was stocked in Ernest Jones although I suspect they've sold out by now


love the staging on these pics!! very unique. great work. What camera did you use?


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Apeks, they're all done a Kodak V1003 10mp camera, its a couple of years old but its seems to be a good spec compared to the newer ranges


----------



## Snookster (Mar 19, 2010)

:kewlpics: Chris


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

I know you guys must be getting fed up of looking at this watch but I hope to have another soon! :black eye: (just got to pay for my wedding first though!)


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

i would normally only suggest 2 things - set the hands at 10 and 2 and the other thing is a tripod and self timer - that way you wont be in a reflection


----------

